# Pensacola guide



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

I’m not a guide, but if I wasn‘t heading to MS I’d offer to let you ride along.

Try Baz Gulf Breeze Guide Service - Fly fishing Pensacola Beach to Perdido Key he’s the best in our area.


----------



## Spottedtails (Feb 15, 2021)

Ya Baz is the man. Dan storey with Pensacola fly fishing is a good guy as well. Those are the only two fly specific guides im aware of in pensacola.
Just realized this was in general. If youre wanting to go offshore you might be able to walk onto the lively one or the entertainer if the wave forecast looks reasonable.


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

Dan Storey is a good dude. That would be my recommendation for a guide here in Pensacola. If the wind forecast is decent next weekend & you can't find anyone else, I can probably take you out for bulls at night, if you'd be interested in that. I'm not a guide, just an avid fisherman.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

X3 on Baz.


----------



## Devin1128 (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank you for your input and offers ,


----------



## Devin1128 (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank you for the recommendations guys , I have booked a trip for Saturday with Captain Baz 👍


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

Be sure to let us know how it goes!


----------

